# vm-bhyve problems with after updating to 12.0-RELEASE



## jdb (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey guys,

After I did the update to 12.0-RELEASE I am having problems with sysutils/vm-bhyve.

                          OS: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64
vm-bhyve version: v1.2-p3 (build 102071)
             vmm_load: enabled

I am trying to install windows (new  install)..

When I boot the vm and try to connect via VNC the connection closes after 1 second. After 1 min and 20 seconds (after starting vm) I am not able to connect to the vm via VNC anymore. sysutils/vm-bhyve still shows that the vm is running. I also disabled pf(4) but the problems remains.

My config:

```
debug="yes"
guest="windows"
uefi="yes"
cpu=8
memory=8192M
#network0_type="virtio-net"
#network0_switch="public"
disk0_name="/dev/zvol/zroot/vm/<vmname>/<vnmname>-disk0"
disk0_type="virtio-blk"
disk0_dev="custom"
disk1_type="ahci-cd"
disk1_dev="custom"
disk1_name="/home/####/Win10_1803_German_x64.iso"
disk2_type="ahci-cd"
disk2_dev="custom"
disk2_name="/usr/home/####/virtio-win-0.1.141.iso"
uuid="##########################"
graphics="yes"
xhci_mouse="yes"
graphics_listen="192.168.###.###"
graphics_port="5902"
graphics_res="1920x1080"
graphics_wait="yes"
network0_mac="##:##:##:##:##:##"
```

Thanks in advance


----------

